# Am I moving to fast ?



## dazzbo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi everyone I bought a tiel on friday he was just in a cage in a shed wth other birds he had never been handled. 
I bought him a nice big cage ready for him .
I put him in his cage for about 8 hours letting him get used to his enviroment. I have tamed a couple of budgies before so had a rough idea on what to do.
I just talked to him for a few hours and had my hand on the cage I then moved my hand into the cage slowly and put it on the other end of the perch to him.
I gradualy moved my hand towards him as i have done with budgies and eventualy got him to step on. after a few hours of this I brung him out of the cage and he flew off hitting the ceiling all of the time . I assume because he hadnt realy flown before. 
when he landed I put my finger to him telling him to step and he stepped straight on.
He stopped on my finger/ shoulder for the rest of the night accepting a stroke.

He has now sussed that I cant reach the top of my light fitting so has been landing on there but comes straight back on my finger and sits with me.

Have I done the right thing? He isnt stressed at all by me just steps on my hand.

Any advice is apreciated .

cheers daz


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

What you did seems correct to me!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You have done great and good job on taming tweety


----------



## dazzbo (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you think that a parent reared bird will ever get as tame as a hand reared ? I had a budgie that I bought from pets at home and i spent every bit of spare time with it and it was human it used to scream for me.

cheers daz


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My first cockatiel was lucky and she was from a pet shop in dunston and iv tamed her up lovely  taco, buttercup, big mac and dumpling was aviary birds and i got them hand tamed

I know i got alot of tiels


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

good job  and yes! my Aero came from a pet store she was untamed and 5 months old and she is my little cuddlebug, such a sweetheart and so tame now


----------



## dazzbo (Aug 21, 2011)

thankyou for all you replies


cheers daz


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Did you get him to step up on your finger while he was still in his cage? Mine has no problem stepping up but only when he is out of his cage. To get him out, I have to just leave the door open and eventually he will take the initiative and then I can get him up on my finger.


----------



## dazzbo (Aug 21, 2011)

MyCricket said:


> Did you get him to step up on your finger while he was still in his cage? Mine has no problem stepping up but only when he is out of his cage. To get him out, I have to just leave the door open and eventually he will take the initiative and then I can get him up on my finger.


Yes mate he steps on inside and out side . I started by just keeping my hand on the perch and moved it closer and closer . At first he was a bit freaked out and jumped about the cage and landed on my hand by accident when he did i just keptmy hand still and after that he wasnt so bothered . I just kept trying and he was steping on straight away after a few hours. I say step everyime I want him to step on . I still have to put my finger up to his chest for him to do it.

daz


----------

